
Evidence of toxic environment for women in economics - hydrox24
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/08/18/upshot/evidence-of-a-toxic-environment-for-women-in-economics.html
======
hydrox24
If you're interested in discussing the paper itself, here's the HN discussion
link:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15051243](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15051243)

